# Things are looking up for Iran



## Penelope (Oct 9, 2014)

Iran
For the greater good, Tehran must be allowed to keep some of its nuclear capability, says former foreign secretary Jack Straw

*David Cameron’s meeting today with the Iranian president, Hassan Rouhani – the first such since the 1979 Iranian Revolution – is very welcome*_ ( wow)_ If it presages a recognition that common interests between the UK and Iran on regional security, bilateral relations and the nuclear issue should override historic difficulties, its consequences will be very significant indeed.
The stakes are high. A failure to agree a deal with Iran in the long-running nuclear negotiations, due to conclude in eight weeks’ time, risks being one of the foreign policy blunders of the decade
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Today, faced with the common threat from Isil, the dynamics of the Middle East are changing. Old enmities are being put aside; new, if informal, alliances forming. *This week, alongside Mr Cameron’s bilateral meeting, Iran and Kuwait have opened political discussions – and a key meeting of Saudi and Iranian foreign ministers was held yesterday.*

Read on:The West should risk doing a deal with Iran - Telegraph
Sept 24,2014

*IAEA Director General Comments on Visit to Iran
17 August 2014* | _Tehran_ -- IAEA Director General Yukiya Amano visited the Islamic Republic of Iran on 17 August 2014, and held meetings with the President of the Islamic Republic of Iran, Dr. Hassan Rouhani; Vice-President and Chairman of the Atomic Energy Organization of Iran, Dr. Ali Akbar Salehi; and Minister for Foreign Affairs, Dr. Mohammad Javad Zarif.
IAEA Director General Comments on Visit to Iran


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 9, 2014)

But you're not a Muzzie Beast...


Fucking liars for Allah... Figures that you're Iranian.


----------



## Penelope (Oct 9, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> But you're not a Muzzie Beast...
> 
> 
> Fucking liars for Allah... Figures that you're Iranian.



I'm not Iranian. I'm not even a  Muslim or an Arab.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 9, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > But you're not a Muzzie Beast...
> ...



Penelope is a run'o'damill    gutter  Nazi  -----the USA is full of such people -----long ago I had the unsavory task of monitoring drug and alcohol rehab programs-----thankfully ---only for six weeks.       Anyone interested  in 'Nazi-today'----just get near a methadone clinic.    It is ttue that  muslims learn the stuff that she spits----but it  is originally simply Nazi crap


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 9, 2014)

The Iranians could cooperate and keep much of their nuclear industry, but they are unwilling to work with the World..

Nuke power is cheapest of all power production...


----------



## Penelope (Oct 9, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 9, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> The Iranians could cooperate and keep much of their nuclear industry, but they are unwilling to work with the World..
> 
> Nuke power is cheapest of all power production...



Moonie----you read what Cameron said-----Iran needs nuclear power for   "regional security"       Cameron is hoping that the Iranian Shiites will blow the heads off the ISIS   pigs and maybe even invade Saudi arabia


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 9, 2014)

Penelope said:


> I'm not Iranian. I'm not even a  Muslim or an Arab.



Sure - someone believes you.

Oh wait, no one believes you...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 9, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> Penelope is a run'o'damill    gutter  Nazi  -----the USA is full of such people -----long ago I had the unsavory task of monitoring drug and alcohol rehab programs-----thankfully ---only for six weeks.       Anyone interested  in 'Nazi-today'----just get near a methadone clinic.    It is ttue that  muslims learn the stuff that she spits----but it  is originally simply Nazi crap



Nazi's don't pimp for Iran. That she praising a nuclear Iran is solid proof she is an Iranian. It fits, across the board. 

Liars for Allah constantly pretend to be other than the terrorist sacks of shit they actually are.


----------



## Penelope (Oct 9, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not Iranian. I'm not even a  Muslim or an Arab.
> ...



I could care less what you believe.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 9, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope is a run'o'damill    gutter  Nazi  -----the USA is full of such people -----long ago I had the unsavory task of monitoring drug and alcohol rehab programs-----thankfully ---only for six weeks.       Anyone interested  in 'Nazi-today'----just get near a methadone clinic.    It is ttue that  muslims learn the stuff that she spits----but it  is originally simply Nazi crap
> ...



wrong-----Nazis pimp for every islamicist cause.   
I was very young---(like ten years old)  when I read  hardcore Nazi literature-----pamphlets and l
little magazine type things---WAY  BACK ----circa----1960    (actually before)       Nazis were
pimping for  anything  "arab"  or muslim even back
then    -----BUT NOT IRAN---because Iran had close ties with Israel WAY BACK THEN.    Iran has risen in the Nazi opinion in the past few
decades


----------



## Penelope (Oct 9, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



So says Israel. Also only after 1979 and then at the end of the cold war, lets not forget about Iran Contra Affair. Then it went sour, no more oil from Iran. I believe the IAEA, and not Israel, but I am waiting for a move on Israel's part to make sure they don't pass, like a false flag they are well known for.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 9, 2014)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...




what does Israel say?      There is nothing in the
posts to which you refer that refer to  anything
ISRAEL ever  "said".       Your final sentence makes no sense at all------what are you trying to say?       "....I am waiting for a move on Israel's part to make sure they don't pass, like a false flag....."  
is NOT ENGLISH


----------



## rhodescholar (Oct 9, 2014)

Penelope said:


> I could care less what you believe.



We couldn't care less what you post, $2 whore.  Go apologize for the iranian filthy vermin of humanity on storefront with the rest of the dogshit of society.


----------



## Penelope (Oct 10, 2014)

rhodescholar said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > I could care less what you believe.
> ...



Man many of you Zionist have filthy mouths, and so full of hatred , *where do you learn to talk and think like that???*
I want to know, just curious/


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 10, 2014)

Penelope said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Your comment,   Penelope----makes no sense----typical of the  disgusting meccaist filth that you are-----you have a filthy mouth and a filthy mind and-----a legacy of blood on the hands of all those of your  disgusting ilk


----------



## rhodescholar (Oct 10, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Man many of you Zionist have filthy mouths, and so full of hatred , *where do you learn to talk and think like that??? *I want to know, just curious/



Scum like you calls for the mass deaths of jews, and you have the lunatic attitude to question my describing you as exactly what you are? GFY.  Die.


----------



## Penelope (Oct 10, 2014)

rhodescholar said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Man many of you Zionist have filthy mouths, and so full of hatred , *where do you learn to talk and think like that??? *I want to know, just curious/
> ...



Apparently you believe the Zionist propaganda. I feel sorry for you, I see you as a victim.


----------



## Penelope (Oct 10, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > rhodescholar said:
> ...



Another Zionist filth mouth, all yous can do is call names , and utter filthy remarks.
another victim of the Zionist propaganda you are. I have never seen such horrible language as I see here or hatred, not from everyone , just some of you Zionist.


----------



## Penelope (Oct 10, 2014)

So do you Zionist know who ISIS is ?

 Institute for Science and International Security (ISIS) run by Zionist David Albright.

Isn't that a hoot.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 10, 2014)

rhodescholar said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Man many of you Zionist have filthy mouths, and so full of hatred , *where do you learn to talk and think like that??? *I want to know, just curious/
> ...




scholar----you do not understand the "beauty of islam" ---in Islamic law-----it is considered holy to teach children   YITBACH AL YAHUD----as a kind of nursery rhyme---and then to encourage them to murder, rape and pillage----but
a   YITBACK ACHMED   is a capital crime-------in order to
please allah


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 10, 2014)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Oh gee-----where do you live ,  Penelope?----for real  FILTH----go amongst those who have black rags on their faces----


----------



## Penelope (Oct 10, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



and what are the little Zionist taught in school?


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 10, 2014)

Penelope said:


> So do you Zionist know who ISIS is ?
> 
> Institute for Science and International Security (ISIS) run by Zionist David Albright.
> 
> Isn't that a hoot.



who said  meccaist sluts do not have a sense of humor?


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 10, 2014)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > rhodescholar said:
> ...




You don't know?       com'on now------your literature is full of
that which  ZIONISTS are "taught"-----in the depraved minds of your fellow islamo Nazi scum.    Just parrot the crap in which you have been drilled since infancy......    MECCAIST!!!!!!!


----------



## Penelope (Oct 10, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 10, 2014)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



ROFLMAO-----poor Penelope is so easily  STUMPED


----------



## Penelope (Oct 10, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



I think you are, is there is nothing for you to add concerning Iran, then there is no sense in posting anything.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 10, 2014)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...




nothing to  "add"   regarding Iran?      Your statement makes no sense.       Iran is a criminal state at this time and has been since  the 1970s.       It has cast a  HUGE CRIINAL network upon the world in the form of HEZBOLLAH-----terrorist pigs who have murdered and contintue to murder in the name of the filth you support.   Right now Hezbollah murders MOSTLY   other muslims----
It is active RIGHT NOW ---in Sanaa Yemen-----blood in the streets ------the good news is that there are no jews left
in that shariah shit hole.     Poor Hezbollah---no Christians either-----so they MUST MURDER sunnis


----------



## rhodescholar (Oct 10, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Another Zionist filth mouth, all yous can do is call names , and utter filthy remarks.
> another victim of the Zionist propaganda you are. I have never seen such horrible language as I see here or hatred, not from everyone , just some of you Zionist.



Idiot, I am from Turkey, and have lived in the mideast longer than you are alive, and know more about it than you ever will.  You are a piece of trash anti-jewish turd who when countered with the truth, starts in with the "you are a zionist!" and "all you know is propaganda!" garbage. 

As I've said before, there are many knowledgeable and intelligent people that are protective of the arab muslims, but without undermining the sovereign rights of the jews - but these people do not exist on this forum.  The only posters I see here are jew-hating dogshit masquerading as "human rights" supporters arguing on behalf of the arabs - who make zero effort to address the horrendous behavior of the arabs.  in reality, they could not give a fuck about the arabs, they just use them as a fig leaf from which to attack jews - and you are as dreadful an example of such human filth as exists.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 10, 2014)

rhodescholar said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Another Zionist filth mouth, all yous can do is call names , and utter filthy remarks.
> ...



Penelope does not reveal much about herself------which is---of course----her right.      My IMPRESSION is that she is a  "run'o'da-mill"  hick  American Nazi.      I grew up in the USA in a small----semi rural town full of such people-----idiots from hickville------that same town advanced to normal over the decades-------but when my family moved it it was still Nazi.     ----a kind of haven for alcohol soaked
nazis


----------



## Penelope (Oct 10, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...





rhodescholar said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Another Zionist filth mouth, all yous can do is call names , and utter filthy remarks.
> ...



For one you don't know how long I've been alive, and  so you learned that trash talk in Turkey?


----------



## Penelope (Oct 10, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


  that Hezbollah is in Yemen.  and do not let it be an Israel one.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 10, 2014)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > rhodescholar said:
> ...



how long you have been alive,   Penelope----is a very trivial point-------you write like a somewhat retarded child---or it could be that English is not your mother tongue----or you are just plain stupid.    To what  "trash talk"  do you allude-------feces mouth????


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 10, 2014)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



The Hezbollah in Yemen is funded----to some extent---by
Iran  .       Right now the streets of Sanaa are awash in blood-----what does      "do not let it be an Israel one"  mean?


----------



## rdean (Oct 10, 2014)

Republicans always worried about the wrong people.  While they were freaking out about Iran and invading Iraq they let the crazy insane in North Korea develop nuclear weapons and long range missiles.  

Iran has never even been close to nuclear weapons.  Why?  Two reasons.

The Religious don't do well with science.  We know that from Republicans.

Obama set our programmers to mess with them.  Viruses caused their centrifuges to implode, and get this, play ACDC after they were ruined.  I think they should have picked Marvin Gaye's "What's going on", but that's my opinion.

Republicans would have sent bombers and bombs to create more fear, turn the world against us and create even more generations of Jihadists.  Stupid people have stupid policies.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 10, 2014)

rdean said:


> Republicans always worried about the wrong people.  While they were freaking out about Iran and invading Iraq they let the crazy insane in North Korea develop nuclear weapons and long range missiles.
> 
> Iran has never even been close to nuclear weapons.  Why?  Two reasons.
> 
> ...



Rdean----I have known LOTS of muslims---from   "overseas"    -------educated people       You are right that islam stifles  science----but them thar Iranians are a bit of an exception.       They excel in the sciences      I do not think that IRAN can be kept away from Nuclear power.   I do not think that your answer---answers the problem or explains anything


----------



## rdean (Oct 10, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Republicans always worried about the wrong people.  While they were freaking out about Iran and invading Iraq they let the crazy insane in North Korea develop nuclear weapons and long range missiles.
> ...



And how long have they been developing nuclear weapons?  They have managed to enrich their nuclear material to about hospital grade X-rays.

Iran zooms into space with 50-year-old technology - Washington Times

Electronic Weapons Old Like New In Iran

Ex-IAEA official Iran using old nuke technology
*"It appears [Iran is] still struggling with the advanced centrifuges," former UN nuclear watchdog official says.*

Iran and Israel Comparing military machines - Features - Al Jazeera English

I wish these people on the USMB would quit trying to justify their fear and terror.  Can't they understand others aren't so easily terrified and terrorized?


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 10, 2014)

rdean said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



come now----making a nuclear bomb simply requires a few physicists and some radioactive stuff-------the "SECRETS"  have been out for decades.    The phenomenon with irritates me are those who imagine
that making a bomb is some kind  of    MAGICAL TRICK---and only some few persons are able to figure it out. 

the  'THEY MIGHT FIND THE KEY"    concept is silly----


----------



## rdean (Oct 10, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Took more than a few to figure it out.  The problem wasn't getting it to explode.  The problem was to get "chain-reaction".

Nuclear Chain Reaction Bomb Grade Uranium Natural Uranium


----------



## Penelope (Oct 10, 2014)

*Britain lifts asset freeze on five Iranian companies
Update: 09:32, 10 October 2014 Friday

The Iranian companies were suspected of using their services for fulfilling Iran's nuclear ambitions.
World Bulletin/News Desk*
Britain has lifted sanctions against five Iranian entities following a verdict by a European Union court.
In a notice published last Friday, the British treasury said sanctions against the National Iranian Tanker Company, Sorinet Commercial Trust, Sharif University of Technology, Moallem Insurance Company and Sina Bank had been annulled.
The bans were imposed because the companies were suspected of using their services for Iran’s nuclear energy program.
This year, the U.K. announced it would reopen its embassy in Tehran.
Also, last month, Prime Minister David Cameron met with Iranian President Hassan Rouhani at the UN in New York, which was the first time a British premier met with an Iranian president since the 1979 revolution.

Britain lifts asset freeze on five Iranian companies Economy Worldbulletin News


----------



## percysunshine (Oct 10, 2014)

.

Everything could work out peachy keen with Iran. Consider;


Iran Says It s Under Attack by ISIS - The Daily Beast


Iran is scared. The solution is simple. Iran allows 50,000 US troops to deploy, in country, with unfettered  access to every facility, and we will stop ISIS at their border with boots on the ground. Win/win for everyone. We protect them if they give us all the nukes.

Ok, it is a starting point anyway.

.


----------



## R.C. Christian (Oct 10, 2014)

LOL, and later monkeys might fly out your ass.


----------

